# Aulonocara Bahcesi??



## houstonhimself (Oct 20, 2006)

Any idea what this guy might be I originally thought he was a aulonocara bahcesi but now I am thinking he is a hybrid...

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Hybrid.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Marduk said:


> Hybrid.


Agreed.


----------

